# iPhone : négocier l'Apple On Campus



## Skillz47 (29 Mars 2016)

Bonjour 

Je possède un MBP et pour des raisons pratiques j'aimerais acheter un iPhone, produit dont je n'ai jamais voulu me doter en raison de son prix et des équivalents très performants sur d'autres marques comme OnePlus ou Honor ou même Samsung mais aussi cher.. En revanche j'hésite à franchir le pas avec un iPhone 6S, mais ce serait vraiment professionnel .. je suis étudiant dans le digital et pour la communication avec mon macbook, suite adobe express pour iOS synchronisée avec mon Creative Cloud etc .. Du coup je me demandais, étant donné que je bénéficie du Apple On Campus sur Mac et iPad, si c'était négociable en Apple Store de pouvoir en bénéficier pour un iPhone au vu de l'utilité pro que j'en ai, ou si c'est peine perdue.

Merci


----------



## city1 (29 Mars 2016)

Je ne pense pas, AOC s'applique uniquement pour les Macs et iPads


----------



## Skillz47 (30 Mars 2016)

Oui normalement ce n'est pas possible, je me demandais simplement s'il y a possibilité de négocier directement à l'Apple Store. Je sais pas s'ils peuvent faire ça .. J'ai vraiment envie de le prendre mais c'est vrai que c'est cher ^^


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mars 2016)

Aucune chance que tu puisse négocier quoi que ce soit... Pour négocier, il faut avoir du poids... Négocier un article qui se vend seul par palettes, avec un ellle quî n'a aucun pouvoir de décision... Bonne chance!

Quand au prix, il n'est pas si élevé, sinon ça ne se vendrait pas auss bien...


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2016)

Skillz47 a dit:


> ou si c'est peine perdue.


C'est peine perdue, comme mentionné en réponse #2, ça ne s'applique que pour des ordinateurs ou iPad... http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/browse/apple_on_campus


----------



## Skillz47 (31 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> C'est peine perdue, comme mentionné en réponse #2, ça ne s'applique que pour des ordinateurs ou iPad... http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/browse/apple_on_campus



Bon, tant pis alors :/



Moumou92 a dit:


> Quand au prix, il n'est pas si élevé, sinon ça ne se vendrait pas auss bien...



Ca fait des années que je n'utilise que des flagship killers, OnePlus, Xiaomi et Honor, du coup c'est pas du tout mon point de vue. Certes ça se vend bien mais, (pour moi) c'est relativement élevé pour ce que c'est. Je ne remets pas en cause l'utilité d'un macbook et son prix, en revanche pour un iphone ..


----------

